# mk3 gti ? oil light flashing...



## tunermk3jetta (Nov 13, 2008)

i have a 1996 gti 8v 2.0l , had issuse with coolant fix that, now after my trip from jacksonville which was a (500) mile trip both was. Onway home i was haveing the oil light flashing only when i hit 2100 rpm it freaks out then stops if i above that, if i go below that it stays freaking out but only if i hit 2100rpm then slow down does it stay on. help me please, im am stumped and have limited money.


----------



## Juro (Jul 7, 2010)

I believe the low pressure sensor detects under 2000rpm and High pressure sensor is about 2000rpm. You said you have a coolant leak, did it happen to be near the top of the oil filter housing? Reason im asking is because my sensor was going wacky because a some amount of coolant was dripping on it.


----------

